# Can anyone tell me what breed these to lovely chickens are?



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello everyone,

A friend in the UK asked me if I can tell her what kind of chickens these are... can anyone help?




(typo in title *two*)


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

If they have feathered feet, I might say Brahmas


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> If they have feathered feet, I might say Brahmas


That's what they kind of look like to me too.


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you  I will ask her, as the photos are not very clear....one looks as though it may have foot feathering


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

These are Silver Pekins. Bantams. And beautiful!!! 

http://www.cotcomberarebreeds.co.uk/pekin-bantams.html


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks Fuzziebutt 
Love your avatar by the way! lol


----------

